# Wolves - Torino: 29 agosto 2019 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (29 Agosto 2019)

Wolves - Torino, ritorno del preliminare di Europa League. Impresa molto difficile per il granata, che devono rimontare il 2-3 del match di andata.

Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45 di giovedì 29 agosto 2019.


WOLVERHAMPTON (3-5-2): Rui Patricio; Vallejo, Coady, Boly; Adama, Dendoncker, Moutinho, Saïss, Otto; Raul Jimenez, Diogo Jota.

TORINO (3-5-2): Sirigu; Izzo, Bremer, Bonifazi; De Silvestri, Baselli, Rincon, Lukic, Ola Aina; Belotti, Zaza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Agosto 2019)

ma loro la meritavano 
e sempre quel maledetto campo a interferire


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2019)

che asini questi del Toro


----------



## Maximo (29 Agosto 2019)

Oh, il toro che ha fatto di tutto per metterci in cattiva luce con la UEFA, perchè loro sono una società sana, loro meritavano di andare in Europa, no il Milan.

Il campo sembra invece dire che meritino di tornarsene nella mediocrità dalla quale provengono.


----------



## hsl (29 Agosto 2019)

Bravino questo Diogo Jota


----------



## Pungiglione (29 Agosto 2019)

Zaza davvero imbarazzante comunque


----------



## hsl (29 Agosto 2019)

Anche Adama.. in realtà bravini tutti.. sicuramente alcuni sono meglio dei nostri


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Agosto 2019)

wolves che al milan darebbe 3 gol facili facili.

godoper il torino. a casa.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Agosto 2019)

Cutrone non ne ha giocata una da titolare. Lo fanno entrare a 10 minuti dalla fine pure in EL. Il fenomeno che bisognava tenere a tutti i costi.


----------



## Andris (29 Agosto 2019)

dispiace per il Torino,non per il suo presidente spaccone.
stessa sorte di quell'annata in cui il sassuolo ci ha scalzato con squinzi che sbruffoneggiava


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2019)

I soliti pagliacci. Settimane passate a sperare che ci escludessero e poi puff, subito fuori. Cialtroni.


----------



## Boomer (29 Agosto 2019)

Godo. Fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Wolves - Torino, ritorno del preliminare di Europa League. Impresa molto difficile per il granata, che devono rimontare il 2-3 del match di andata.
> 
> Diretta su Sky a partire dalle ore 20:45 di giovedì 29 agosto 2019.
> 
> ...



i soliti pagliacci che smaniano per andare in europa e poi vengono buttati fuori a pesci in faccia. 
godo, per cairo più che altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2019)

Stessa sorte avrà l'Atalanta.

Comunque i pirla sono quelli che lasciano spazio e campo libero a queste squadrette. Il Torino ce lo abbiamo messo noi lì per nostra volontà.
E l'Atalanta con i risultati sportivi.


----------



## Goro (30 Agosto 2019)

L'amico Mendes volendo poteva portare qualcuno di buono come Diogo Jota


----------



## jacky (30 Agosto 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stessa sorte avrà l'Atalanta.
> 
> Comunque i pirla sono quelli che lasciano spazio e campo libero a queste squadrette. Il Torino ce lo abbiamo messo noi lì per nostra volontà.
> E l'Atalanta con i risultati sportivi.



Siamo diventati proprio dei provinciali.
Il torino l’anno scorso ci ha palleggiato in faccia a San siro.
L’Atalanta ha fatto una stagione strepitosa e continua a creare 10 volte quello che creano le nostre fighette miliardarie.


----------

